

Introduction to Machine Learning - chorola
http://alex.smola.org/teaching/cmu2013-10-701/index.html

======
maxjus
CloudFlare is saying that the site may be down due to "excessive load." I was
under the impression that this is one of the main reasons CloudFlare exists,
to handle big surges in traffic like this one. Their intro video leads me to
the same conclusion. Can anyone who uses CloudFlare shed some light on this?

~~~
osteele
CloudFlare doesn't proxy HTML pages, by default, because so many of them are
dynamically generated. You have to add a page rule to proxy HTML too.

~~~
gwern
Thanks. I was actually under the impression that CF would do HTML as well, but
I searched and you seem to be right:
[https://support.cloudflare.com/entries/22036831-How-do-I-
cac...](https://support.cloudflare.com/entries/22036831-How-do-I-cache-static-
HTML-) So I'll try that out and see if it helps performance/bandwidth.

------
consta
Thanks for sharing. I can also recommend the CS229 Machine Learning course
from Stanford, available on Coursera:
<https://class.coursera.org/ml/lecture/preview>

~~~
alexholehouse
Minor plug - if you're following the CS229A course you may find my notes
useful

<http://www.holehouse.org/mlclass/>

~~~
jervisfm
Curious: what did you use to take the notes ?

~~~
shared4you
Right on his homepage, he says:

> The notes were written in Evernote, and then exported to HTML automatically.

~~~
jervisfm
Oh, thanks. Don't know how I missed that bit before.

------
chorola
Alexander J. Smola's teaching the 10-701 Machine Learning class at CMU in the
spring of 2013. All slides and video will be available online at the course
website.

------
kumarharsh
On a related note, check out

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5424493>

We built a A nodejs native extension which allows you to use the popular CLIPS
system to build expert systems. CLIPS is a productive development and delivery
expert system tool which provides a complete environment for the construction
of rule and/or object based expert systems. Developed at NASA in 1985, CLIPS
is now widely used throughout the government, industry, and academia. Check
out the online CLIPS documentation:
<http://clipsrules.sourceforge.net/OnlineDocs.html>

~~~
virmundi
Why did you use a dead rules engine? That system hasn't been maintained since
2007, as far as I can tell. I am serious. My client used it recently too. Why
not use a news, faster engine like Drools or whatever JBoss is calling it now?

------
Trufa
Google cache copy:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://alex.smola.org/teaching/cmu2013-10-701/index.html&ion=1)

------
fatjokes
Is it just me, or are half the resources (i.e., slides for most lectures)
missing?

------
shmageggy
I think this is an instance where HN's rigid title policy is a negative. It
took me a minute to realize why this page, ostensibly a syllabus page for a
university course, is relevant to a general tech audience. You have to scroll
down past three subsections to "Resources" to realize that all of the lecture
slides and problem sets, as well as videos of the lectures, are available for
free. I just hope people aren't missing out on this great resource because the
title can't be editorialized.

~~~
_delirium
I like the Metafilter solution to that: rather than just submitting links,
users submit links _and_ a short, 1-2-sentence explanation of why they think
the link is interesting. I find it much easier to browse the submissions there
as a result. Maybe the explanations could be hidden on the front page, but I'd
find them very useful on the 'new' page.

